# Donde encuentro el diagrama de un horno microondas?



## GUILLERMO GUADALUPE (Ago 19, 2005)

Tengo un horno microondas marca GOLDSTAR, modelo MH-1256, input 220v, 60hz, microwave 1350w. 6A, convection 1580w. 7A, grill 128w. 5.8, 
RF output 2450 Mhz, serial 30300149 700.

Es un electrodomestico del que tengo gratos recuerdos pues ademas fue lo primero que compre cuando comence a tener ingresos economicos propios, pues bien ahora, despues de muchos años a fallado y no encuentro ni el manual de uso, ni el diagrama correspondiente, creo que la marca ya no existe al menos en mi pais (cambio de nombre).

Agradesco mucho a quien me de alguna direccion en la web o alguna otra referencia donde pueda encontrar los datos que busco.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Buscalo en esta web, si no lo encuentras ahi, veo como dificil encontrarlo.

https://www.eserviceinfo.com/


----------

